# Sentra front end problems



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello All: I have two sentras a 94 with 170k and a 96 with 150K I love both of my cars as does my wife (I tried to buy her a camry to replace the 94 and she said "DON"T TOUCH MY CAR") The issue I am having is that all of these cars (had an 88 also) eventually get a loose ratteling condition in the front end. When you are driving down the road straight and you hit a small bump in the road The whole front end rattles like it is coming apart. Both of these cars have done this for the last 70k without getting any worse. I don't think it is the cv's. My question is is there a common issue such as ball joints, motor or transmission mounts, shocks, or bushings under the font end of these cars that I can change to solve my problem. Since it has happened to every one I have ever owned I am hoping that it is a common problem on these cars and I can change the right part one time without throwing a whole lot of money at it. Thanks 

You can hear the rattle as well as feel it in the floorboard.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The rattle might be from looseness in the steering rack, they can be tightened. I can't tell you how off hand ,but a workshop manual will have the procedure. The rack needs a certain level of preload on it. Also check the rack mounting and the sway bar mounts to the body. I have a 1986 Pulsar that is luckily still very tight and quiet. Best of luck.


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I'll check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Upper strut mount bushings...on both the front struts and probably the upper and/or lower bushings on the rear coil/shocks.
I got bad ones in both of my B14's. Been that way for a couple of years each. Can feel the thunking mainly at slower speeds, over rough-ish gravel roads, sometimes makes the clunking when I hit the brakes, or make sharp corners or whatever.
I know it's my upper strut mount bushings because I've looked at them and compared them to new ones. Mine are shot, it's obvious.
It ain't the cheapest thing to fix, but it's not crazy expensive either.


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

i have the same problem and i only have 40k on my 97 and i hate it, the hole front end seems extremely loose but since i work at a dealership i run into these cars every once in a while so ill take them for a drive same looseness/rattles, but i think pulsar is right with the steering rack


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Also check the wheel bearings.
when my left front went i tried to get a spindle and hub assembly front the wrecker yard and all three they had were shot !!!!

I found it because i was doing the CV boots. I had a rattel sound over bumps and it then went away.
Not the usual front wheel bearing noise at all so worth checking....


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks again for all of the replys. I haven't had a free weekend to work on them yet, when I do I will post results thx again.


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

I gotta agree with jdgrotte. I hear the same clunking when even the smallest bump in the road is hit. The wheel bearing noise is more of a low pitch whine. But it is constant when the car is moving. I just replaced the front wheel bearings and need to find replacement spring isolators (the rubber spring seat). Any one know where to find them that dont cost an arm and a leg?


----------

